
DOD Science Board Recommends “Immediate Action” to Counter Enemy AI - jonbaer
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/08/dod-science-board-recommends-immediate-action-counter-enemy-ai/131066/
======
rfrey
So a board of military scientists think the US should give more money to
military scientists.

Their primary beef seems to be that industry has pulled ahead of the military
in AI tech with drones, etc. They want a bunch of money to acquire public
technologies and duplicate proprietary commercial tech, otherwise, you know,
Bad Stuff.

